# Rufus Hussey: The Slingshot Man



## SifuPhil (Jul 5, 2013)

This gentleman is amazing, and has been making and shooting his own slingshots since 1952 ...


----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2013)

Amazing....really enjoyed that. Used a slingshot myself years ago. Lucky to hit the side of the barn.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 5, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Amazing....really enjoyed that. Used a slingshot myself years ago. Lucky to hit the side of the barn.



I'm the same way - I just can't seem to get the knack of it, even though I'm pretty darned good with a large variety of weapons. 

My best one? Rubber bands. Shooting them with my fingers I can hit a fly on the curtain from across the room. Always amazes people, but to me it's just a result of having rubber-band wars with my coworkers and kids over the years.


----------

